# When we went hiking..



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought it was a tree root on the trail, but turns out it was a snake 
What was worse is I had all the dogs with me, and I was standing on the snake. 

Luckily no one was hurt, and the snake ended up retreating to the bushes, probably because I had screamed so loud.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG funnily enough we took the dogs out yesterday and shouldnt say it but found a dead young water moccasin not to mention we had one crawl into a small pipe down stairs last year i dont mind snakes but not in my house it always worries me that the dogs will get bitten!!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

abby said:


> OMG funnily enough we took the dogs out yesterday and shouldnt say it but found a dead young water moccasin not to mention we had one crawl into a small pipe down stairs last year i dont mind snakes but not in my house it always worries me that the dogs will get bitten!!!


I'm terrified of snakes. About 5-6 years ago there was one in the house, it was just a garden snake, but it was pretty scary..

And yeah, I'm right there with you worrying about my dogs being bitten. I would rather be bitten by the snake than my dogs.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Especially when you know its a snake as far as my dogs would be concerned they have just seen a moving stick game on!!! :crazy:


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

abby said:


> Especially when you know its a snake as far as my dogs would be concerned they have just seen a moving stick game on!!! :crazy:


Lol. Yup. That's what I'm worried about too...


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I like snakes and have always loved seeing them when I hike...my daughter talked me into letting her get a pet Ball Python. I love her! "Artemis" is a wonderful and fascinating pet..but my dogs "god-mother" is TERRIFIED of snakes and now she won't come over to my house!
She is my emergency contact for my dogs and now that she won't come into my house, I have to find a new responsible dog-savy person!

How sad...to be so afraid of something so harmless that you have to distance yourself from a close friend. I told her she was pathetic and needed counseling, lol!
Meanwhile, my dogs have new ID tags on the way that do not have her phone number on them!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am absolutely terrified of snakes! If I were you I would have passed out!!! I probably would have died of shock  They just creep me out, I cant even see one on tv because then I have weird thoughts about them and anything I step on will cause me to scream because I'll think it was a snake.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I am absolutely terrified of snakes! If I were you I would have passed out!!! I probably would have died of shock


Well I almost jumped out of my skin.lol.I think it was a non-venomous snake, but I was still terrified! The dogs didn't even seem to notice it, lol.

I'm thinking it was a Southern Black Racer, but I'm not completely sure..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry but I cant view that link, I know there is a picture of a snake on there that I'd rather not see :blush: but I'll take your word for it


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Sorry but I cant view that link, I know there is a picture of a snake on there that I'd rather not see :blush: but I'll take your word for it


 That's understandable.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll bet your heart rate was through the roof! Lucky you weren't bitten. Those mis-steps happen so fast you can't always ID the snake to know if it's poisonous or not.

When we lived on a large creek we always went down to the dock with a shotgun because of the water moccasins. We shot at least 2 a week around the house. I hate snakes.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

tatiana said:


> I'll bet your heart rate was through the roof!


Yeah, it was for a good half hour afterwards!



tatiana said:


> Lucky you weren't bitten. Those mis-steps happen so fast you can't always ID the snake to know if it's poisonous or not.


So true.


----------

